# Is this creeping bentgrass?



## TsukiLion (Jul 21, 2019)

Hello everyone! I am a new member to this forum and am a complete lawn care noob. My parents have not given the attention I think our lawn deserves so I decided to take charge and take care of my lawn. I hope I would be able to get expert advice from everyone in this forum and improve my lawn.(I have lots of time being a teenager) So the first question I have is "is this creeping bentgrass?"


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Could be rough blue grass - poa trivialis. Do you live on a golf course? Doesn't look like bentgrass to me but I would defer to others with more knowledge than myself. 54 views and no reply so I thought I would give it a stab. I think close up photos would help confirm.


----------



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

TsukiLion said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new member to this forum and am a complete lawn care noob. My parents have not given the attention I think our lawn deserves so I decided to take charge and take care of my lawn. I hope I would be able to get expert advice from everyone in this forum and improve my lawn.(I have lots of time being a teenager) So the first question I have is "is this creeping bentgrass?"


Not an expert by any means. But it looks almost identical to patches of my yard that were diagnosed on here as creeping bentgrass. Also, I sprayed ortho weed b gone which started slowly killing the bentgrass areas. Which somewhat confirmed it as the bottle specifically says not to use on bentgrass


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Creeping bentgrass patches will tend to stand out when the grass is viewed in the early morning when there is dew on the lawn. This article has a good photo and some tips for identification: http://lawnlad.blogspot.com/2011/09/do-i-have-creeping-bentgrass-in-my-lawn.html

PS: Tenacity is an excellent selective herbicide for removing creeping bentgrass from most other cool season turf.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Nimblewill is another possibility. Like Bentgrass, Tenacity is the thing to use, but the two require treatment at different times of year...Nimblewill around this time of year.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd feed it some tenacity and see what happens. I had a few patches last year that looked like that and died a white death.


----------

